# John Debney Interview



## midphase (Sep 9, 2008)

"Even he admits Dwajadi's music sucks. "

Wow...everyone keeps putting down the score to Iron Man....but for such a bubblegum flick that it was....I thought it was fine. Definitely not any worse than 300!


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 9, 2008)

Not being worse than Tyler Bates is also a level I strive to achieve some day. 

If you strapped down a chimpanzee and made it watch hundreds of hours of Zimmer scored films and then gave it a computer loaded with a Symphobia ensemble patch it could've composed the "Vacation's Over" cue.


----------



## midphase (Sep 9, 2008)

Well...if it makes you feel any better....I heard that he got paid crap....and I'm not talking $80mil blockbuster crap....I'm talking student/indie film crap!


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup that does make me feel better.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 9, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> One of the biggest dissapointments of last year was Dwajadi scoring Iron Man instead of Debney. Even he admits Dwajadi's music sucks.



All is not what it seems in Hollywood. Dwajadi got the final credit. I won't say more than Debney had a lot to do with the final score.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 9, 2008)

josejherring @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest dissapointments of last year was Dwajadi scoring Iron Man instead of Debney. Even he admits Dwajadi's music sucks.
> ...



Highly skeptical of that considering I don't hear anything of the Debney calibre, unless he did ghost write but none of it ended up on album. Didn't pay much attention to the music when I was in the theatre.


----------



## midphase (Sep 9, 2008)

It's funny how I'm always the guy who tends to rag on these guys working on the big movies and sounding like they just "phoned it in".

However...this one project I'm working on...wrapping it up right now as we speak (type?)...I was doing this big orchestral thing that I thought was pretty interesting and worked really well....so the guy calls me and he says he's not crazy about it...and would prefer some guitar and drum loops thing. So after some back and forth versions...he finally loved the type of music that I generally love to vomit on (not unlike the generic Iron Man stuff that you're referring to).

My point is that...the composers aren't always in charge of making the music cool and interesting!


----------



## José Herring (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't debate who did what when and where, but the problem with the score has everything to do with the fact that the director didn't know what direction to go in. He went from orchestral score to "Rob Zombie" to "NiN". The result was that every cue had to be redone about 30 times.

I heard one of Dwajadi's cues for the film in various iterations and what I heard really rocked. I thought it was good. Don't know if it ended up in the film or album though.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 9, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> Best cue I've heard this year is easily Powell's Death and Transfiguration from Hancock.



Scary....I agree with you on this.


----------



## Niah (Sep 9, 2008)

I really liked Iron Man, somehow it was a breath of fresh air to the typical super-hero movie score. Also usually when you mix rock guitars and drums with orchestra you end up with something really cheesy, this didn't feel to me like so it sounded pretty cool actually. So sonically and stylisticly this score shows how its done, I also love all of the music in that score, it made for a very solid soundtrack album.

As for John Debney he seems to be a very creative and solid composer, but somehow always seems to work on cliched adventure/fantasy/comedy projects that I have no interesta about.

Nevertheless I did found two clips on youtube about what it appears to be a concert work called the passion of the christ oratorio.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddkehvUToys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqbHdwSp6ew

Anyone know anything about this? I can't find it any information on the web about, pitty because it sounds great.


----------



## RMWSound (Sep 10, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> The best music these days is being put out by him and especially John Powell. Best cue I've heard this year is easily Powell's Death and Transfiguration from Hancock.



I must have listened to that cue 20 times the first day I bought that score. Powell's got a way with having that extra bit of energy in his tracks. 

As for Debney. I would be very interested in hearing his Iron Man themes he hasn't used. Here's hoping we get to hear it for IM2

-RMW


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 10, 2008)

I love Debney's and Powell's stuff. Main difference to me seems to be that Powell has explored adding non-orchestral instruments / sections in his music plus from a sonic angle, seems to be a notch above. I think they're both good composers. 

Debney likes a lot of detail in his work so his scores are interesting. Seems more classically oriented and stays with that template mostly - other than an occasional ethnic instrument, his orchestrations seem to use the same instruments John Williams favors. 

On a personal level, I like Debney's scores more. On a commercial level however, I think Powell addresses more of what producers may be looking for. Debney has a style that personally I don't want to see go extinct though so hopefully the trends and flavors of the month will begin to lean his way more in the future.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 10, 2008)

Fred - it would be quite interesting to hear a Harry Potter score my Debney (if one can't get JW).


----------



## synthetic (Sep 10, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> Best cue I've heard this year is easily Powell's Death and Transfiguration from Hancock.



Well, sure it is. Because it sounds like Danny Elfman. 

That Debney interview was a great example of a composer selling himself. So many Hollywoodisms in there. "A lot of heart," "loved working with him," etc. I like when he urges people to demand him as the composer for Iron Man II on their blogs, fabulous.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 10, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> Fred - it would be quite interesting to hear a Harry Potter score my Debney (if one can't get JW).



Hmmm - never thought of that. I wonder really how Debney would fare in a score like that. The only child fantasy/sci fi I've heard from Debney was Zathura. Elfman might be a better choice in an Harry Potter score but who knows.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 10, 2008)

Debney kicked ass on Hocus Pocus back in the day. He's really good at that type of score. He would kick ass on Harry Potter. That's where John is. That kind of child like fantasy stuff is just in his heart. He's a pretty fun light hearted type guy.

best,

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 10, 2008)

Anything Debney would do for Harry Potter would be a million times better than what Hooper and Doyle did.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 10, 2008)

Indeed... I know we all pay attention to music in films more than most. But I really felt the missing presence of JW. I litterally feel the two last movies would be maybe 50% better with JW scoring them.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 11, 2008)

JB78 @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> He's had some bad luck with projects looking good on paper and then tanking bad at the B.O like Cutthroat Island...



Yikes. Looked good on "paper"? Please tell me you aren't referring to the script? :D Seriously, Geena Davis as a smiling, giggling pirate was about the worst idea anyone's ever had for a film. And the title? Cutthroat Island? There was good reason "every" A-list actor passed on that. Renny Harlin must have been going through his 'crack smokin' phase...

Budget: $92M 

Gross: $11M 

John Debney's music had absolutely no chance of saving that.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 11, 2008)

midphase @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> It's funny how I'm always the guy who tends to rag on these guys working on the big movies and sounding like they just "phoned it in".
> 
> My point is that...the composers aren't always in charge of making the music cool and interesting!




I love honesty. This town lacks the hell out of honesty... so... thanks!

It's the same for screenwriters -- Some of the stuff I read by top guys is clearly phoned-in crap. I believe money (and ego) makes some of these guys lazy/soft. What would keep me from phoning it in would be the thought of some young kid evaluating my phoned-in crap and thinking "what the f__k? I could kick this guy's ass!". I'd find that embarrassing. Whether I'd be insulated from it or not, I'd know what the word on the street was.

How about some self-respect..? I appreciate those creatives' who stay hungry long after they've hit.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 11, 2008)

josejherring @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> I can't debate who did what when and where, but the problem with the score has everything to do with the fact that the director didn't know what direction to go in. He went from orchestral score to "Rob Zombie" to "NiN". The result was that every cue had to be redone about 30 times.




Glad to see another director who knew exactly what he wanted! I mean, it's not as if there's a development phase to figure these PRIMARY issues out so that one doesn't waste money.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 11, 2008)

synthetic @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Best cue I've heard this year is easily Powell's Death and Transfiguration from Hancock.
> ...




Sell, Sell, Sell... I love how composers are always so "professional" (and polite). :D

Directors and screenwriters talk a bit more shit on each other, and the industry. I like honesty. :D


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 11, 2008)

1 more vote for Powell... I need to snag that ST.

OK, I'll shut up.


----------



## JB78 (Sep 11, 2008)

kid-surf @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> JB78 @ Tue Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > He's had some bad luck with projects looking good on paper and then tanking bad at the B.O like Cutthroat Island...
> ...



I didn't refer to the script directly, I'm just meaning that with the people involved at the time it looked like it would be a "big" movie. Renny Harlin and Geena Davis were at the top of their respective careers at the moment or am I ill-informed?

I don't know John and I can't know if he's sincerely a nice guy but in every interview I've read/heard he seems to be easy going dude. I don't live in hollywood so I'm probably not jaded enough to think that he's "just selling himself like crazy" just because he's not ripping people new assholes left and right, if he'd said that he just LOVED the IM score I would think otherwise. :mrgreen:


----------



## david robinson (Sep 11, 2008)

hi,
this sounds like an ad for Debney by Debney.
lotsa kissin' babies and shakin' hands.
he'd make a middlin' politician.
DR9.


----------



## midphase (Sep 11, 2008)

"I don't know John and I can't know if he's sincerely a nice guy but in every interview I've read/heard he seems to be easy going dude. I don't live in hollywood so I'm probably not jaded enough to think that he's "just selling himself like crazy" just because he's not ripping people new assholes left and right, if he'd said that he just LOVED the IM score I would think otherwise. "


He seems like quite a personable guy (but not necessarily a guy whom I would like to be friends with). He struck me as a bit "jock-ish" which is unusual for a composer (we generally tend to look pudgy and unkept, or pasty white and skinny due to our hermit-like lives) but notheless I can see him being at ease with a director or producer with which he's a complete stranger. He definitely seemed very excitable about his work and confident which goes a very long way in this industry!


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 11, 2008)

Heh it was Cutthroat Island and Showgirls that killed Carolco Pictures in 1995.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 11, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> Heh it was Cutthroat Island and Showgirls that killed Carolco Pictures in 1995.



I proudly saw Cutthroat in theaters when i was .. i guess 8. Remember loving it? Guess I should not watch it again so as to keep that memory...


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 11, 2008)

JB78 @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> kid-surf @ Thu Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > JB78 @ Tue Sep 09 said:
> ...





No worries... o-[][]-o 


It's just that "the script is the script". Doesn't matter who directs or stars. My point was that "on paper", in my view, is literally the paper the script is written on. Simply put, nobody cares about girl pirates. It was a doomed concept "on paper". Before they'd spent almost a 100 Mil. :D

Nothing wrong with nice people. But I do tend to think of composers as holding their tongues much more than other industry folks in the name of "professionalism" (i.e. I want my next job-ism). :D Whether that's good or bad...? Not sure.

I don't mean to imply that I hear folks ripping people new assholes, but I do hear folks saying things like "I don't think that guy's work is any good... but anyway". Meaning, not that they dwell on it but are being straight-up about their opinion, is all. 


Then again... I'm jaded and flawed... I was born in Hollywood... I had no choice in the matter. :D


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't recall that loving it part. The only thing I remembered of Cutthroat Island when I saw it in grade 8 was the image of someone squeezing Geena Davis' boobs.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 11, 2008)

Evan Gamble @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> choc0thrax @ Thu Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Heh it was Cutthroat Island and Showgirls that killed Carolco Pictures in 1995.
> ...




Do NOT pop the bubble...


----------



## JB78 (Sep 11, 2008)

kid-surf @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> No worries... o-[][]-o
> 
> 
> It's just that "the script is the script". Doesn't matter who directs or stars. My point was that "on paper", in my view, is literally the paper the script is written on. Simply put, nobody cares about girl pirates. It was a doomed concept "on paper". Before they'd spent almost a 100 Mil. :D
> ...



o-[][]-o 


I actually saw C.I as a pre-screening (without the final music!) at galaxy in hollywood when I was studying at G.I.T...Can't remember if it sucked or not and haven't seen it since, only listened to the soundtrack :mrgreen: 

That was one of the coolest things about living in hollywood (Hey, I was 16 at the time :oops: ), all the free tickets to screenings they handed out on the boulevard, do they still do it that way?


----------



## midphase (Sep 11, 2008)

"The only thing I remembered of Cutthroat Island when I saw it in grade 8 was the image of someone squeezing Geena Davis' boobs."

You mean like this?

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b51/s ... atummy.jpg


http://www.ginadavis.us/


Ooops...wrong Gina...I mean Geena!


----------



## wonshu (Sep 11, 2008)

L - O - L


----------



## JB78 (Sep 11, 2008)

midphase @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> "The only thing I remembered of Cutthroat Island when I saw it in grade 8 was the image of someone squeezing Geena Davis' boobs."
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> ...



Damn! >8o 

She would totally kick Jack Sparrows ass!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 26, 2008)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Wed Sep 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Fred - it would be quite interesting to hear a Harry Potter score my Debney (if one can't get JW).
> ...



Just heard the Lair score that John Debney did for the computer game. It has really nice thematic material in it - better than anything written for the HP scores not my Williams. I think he would do tremendously on something like Harry Potter.


----------

